# Why does everyone hate Birmingham?



## robert@fm (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21429358 

I think a more pressing question is, why does the Selfridges Building look more like a Space Invader than a shop?  It's not the sort of thing I would like to meet down a dark alley...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2013)

I quite like Birmingham - have met some very nice people there!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah yes, the home of Balti and the Floozie in the Jacuzzi. A truly great city.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been twice for a curry weekend on train from newcastle. Excellent !  Cannals etc good. Gps dosent like birmingham ctr


----------



## ypauly (Feb 17, 2013)

Well that thread title was wrong lol The first three posters like the place and the fourth loves it



Seriously though, I did once start a thread on this very subject on a different forum and it appears to be a more of a marmite type of place where p[ople either love it or hate it.


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2013)

Never been


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2013)

I have loved my visits to Birmingham


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I quite like it.  But there again I am pretty biased !

It is exceptionally carp for me to find anywhere now though by car as  you can't go along most of the streets I used to know, got completely lost one day last year when coming from the Cov Road up Digbeth, where I wished to hang a left onto Smallbrook Ringway, to Bristol St, then Bristol Road, to Vincent Drive up the back of Birmngham Uni.

How was I to know they had stuck ruddy Selfridges in the middle of the flipping Road at Digbeth?

Landed up round Pershore St and thankfully remembered I was on the rd where the Diskery used to be ...... so followed my nose and eventually got to the lights by the Bristol Cinema - now known as McDonald's drive in .......


----------



## megga (Feb 18, 2013)

Because its too big (i dont like big city's i escaped from Derby) and they talk funny


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2013)

megga said:


> Because its too big (i dont like big city's i escaped from Derby) and they talk funny



'ark at the pot ......


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2013)

trophywench said:


> 'ark at the pot ......


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 18, 2013)

As someone born and bred in Birmingham its not a bad place to live and the people there are fabulous.. xx

The Selfridges building looks like the front cover of 'Fifty Shades of Grey'...not that I've read it


----------



## megga (Feb 18, 2013)

trophywench said:


> 'ark at the pot ......



Oi you, i speaks properz i do


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 19, 2013)

Dad born there, nephew 1 living there, nephew 2 at university there, musician friend teaching and working there ... they all love it


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2013)

Lorra lorra history all round Brum from before the back to backs to after Burne-Jones.

The Chamberlains; Matthew Boulton; the Barber Institute; Tolkien; Ozzy Osbourne LOL

Thatched cottages to the Selfridges building.

Scratch the surface and you'll be hooked .....


----------



## Lauras87 (Feb 19, 2013)

Newtothis said:


> The Selfridges building looks like the front cover of 'Fifty Shades of Grey'...not that I've read it



Which book?


----------

